# iwl5000-ucode clarification [solved]

## linoleum

Hi,

if I update the firmware of my wifi network card to net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-8.83.5.1 I get the following error in dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels
> 
> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X
> ...

 

and my wifi card is not activated. This seems due to a mismatch in firmware file name. Indeed after the upgrade

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls /lib/firmware/iwl*
> 
> iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode
> ...

 

Downgrading the firmware to iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 solves the problem (the iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode appears in /lib/firmware/) but dmesg complains

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.
> 
> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Firmware has old API version. Expected v2, got v1. New firmware can be obtained from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org.
> ...

 

I'm on a stable x86_64 machine running a 2.6.37-tuxonice kernel.

I do not understand what's going on. Any help in clarifying the issue?

Thanks.Last edited by linoleum on Sun Apr 03, 2011 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

The file iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode needs kernel 2.6.38 in order to be useful.

----------

## linoleum

Thanks

----------

